# does anyone have experience with masivet?



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Ollie with Gabby & Jazz
In February Oliver had a cell mass tumor removed, they took a 5cm margin all the way around it and believed they had got it all. Last week I noticed he had two lumps in almost the same spot. the vet took biopsies of both thinking that only one was worrisome, sadly both are, the lumps have doubled in size in just a week and the vets believe that even if they were to totally remove his front left leg there is no guarantee of getting it all as it has spread to his shoulder muscle, To me he is showing signs of it having spread, upset tummy, exhaustion after walks no matter how short they are and all he is doing is sleeping. These were also the only signs Gracie showed of having lymphoma she had no lumps or bumps, she went to the bridge last October 

Ollie has been prescribed 550mg of masivet. 3 150mg tablets and two 50mg. Poor boy is going to rattle when he walks. I am just looking for advice on what to expect as google has very little info :crossfing


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I have no info, but wanted to say how sorry I am to hear this. Praying for all of you.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

thank you, it's heart breaking, Ollie crated my golden addiction, he is such a teddy bear


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Tracey, sorry no experience and I'm assuming you will have already seen this (sorry not very tech savvy so hope it works)

Masivet? - information needed please (full thread) | Mumsnet Discussion

Sending hugs and good wishes for you all


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

yes thank you Jan, i found that one, x


----------



## Sue Jones (Jul 21, 2018)

*Masivet*

Anyone out there having to buy Masivet get in touch, our Boy is 12 and still very happy to be alive,


----------



## Hannah38 (Jul 13, 2021)

Sue Jones said:


> *Masivet*
> 
> Anyone out there having to buy Masivet get in touch, our Boy is 12 and still very happy to be alive,


Hi ya would you be able to talk to me about masivet still struggling to find information


----------

